# Kingston?



## starvingstudent (Mar 16, 2007)

Any young guys here from Kingston? ill be going to st. lawrance college in the fall and wanna know if anyone wants to jam


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm a Kingstonian, not too young though. Baconator is also from K-town and I think there are a couple of more in here. Not sure of their ages.


----------



## starvingstudent (Mar 16, 2007)

if anyone is looking for a rhythm guitarist in Ktown let me know...

I can play anything from Floyd to Metallica. and lots of odds and ends inbeween


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

I used to work at CKLC years ago! I miss Kingston it's a great town.

Jim


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

Tarl said:


> I'm a Kingstonian, not too young though. Baconator is also from K-town and I think there are a couple of more in here. Not sure of their ages.


I don't know Tarl's age, but I'm not 'young' either - unless under-40 is young.

Kingston's a fun town - I'm sure you'll find folks to jam with.:food-smiley-004:


----------

